# The Turtle Source



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 24, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from him before? I was supposed to be getting a couple Russians today, they never showed. Now I completely understand having packages arrive late, happens all the time I can completely relate to that. But I've sent at least 10 emails and called 4 times over the last few days and not one response and no tracking number. With the prices being as high as they are I thought I'd at least get a little customer service but it doesn't seem like it. Can anyone relate in regards to this site? I want to make sure I'm not getting taken advantage of here. I hope they arrive soon or I at least get some information so I don't have to keep waiting by the door all day.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 24, 2012)

(Mod note) I moved this one to another section since it is not really a review per se, I do want to stress to only comment on it if you have had personal dealings with turtle source. I don't want this to just be a bash thread, but an honest comments are welcome.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 25, 2012)

dmmj said:


> (Mod note) I moved this one to another section since it is not really a review per se, I do want to stress to only comment on it if you have had personal dealings with turtle source. I don't want this to just be a bash thread, but an honest comments are welcome.



Just to be clear, I'm not trying to bash anyone. More or less I just want to know if I'm ever going to get the torts I ordered. So if anyone's done business with them feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Neltharion (Apr 25, 2012)

I have e-mailed them in the past regarding species that they had shown available and never received responses. 

I have also noticed that they continually 'bump' ads for certain species on another well known website, yet when you visit their website they show those species as not available. I can only speculate that they do this so that the ads don't expire and they don't have to pay for a new listing, but this can be misleading for people actually looking to purchase those species from them.

In all fairness to them, I do know of one individual that ordered from them and received healthy captive bred tortoises, they do seem to sell at prices above typical market value however.


----------



## harris (Apr 25, 2012)

I've ordered several different species over the years from Marc and have never had an issue regarding health or shipping. He IS very difficult to get a hold of. I've always had the best luck on Saturday mornings, but that doesn't help you in this case. Anytime I've ordered from him I would recieve a tracking number via email the day of shipping. I'm guessing maybe they haven't shipped yet? In any case, I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## hlester22 (Apr 25, 2012)

I got my hatchling redfoot from them. She came right on time and was healthy.


----------



## Baoh (Apr 25, 2012)

I have done business with them multiple times. Very few emails receive a response. Many items listed as available on KS ads are not in stock and I suspect that is to draw people to the site to generate extra sales of other items/animals. while they do not depend on me, they have lost thousands of dollars of business from me because I received no responses to question regarding their animals that I was in favor of purchasing.

The animals I received from them have been excellent and shipped in a timely manner.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate hearing about your experiences. 

To recap they showed up today. They seem perfectly healthy. My main problem though is I paid for two adult females. These aren't even 4 inches yet and both look male to me but seems to early to tell. I'm pleased with their health but very disappointed on their size and sex (although not sure on sex). My wife suggested I just by another female from them but I won't be doing business with them again. I already have a male so I hope I didn't just get stuck with 3 males, that wouldn't be good! To be fair the packaging was good, and the tortoises were healthy. Just didn't get what I ordered and zero customer service.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 25, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> Thank you everyone! I appreciate hearing about your experiences.
> 
> To recap they showed up today. They seem perfectly healthy. My main problem though is I paid for two adult females. These aren't even 4 inches yet and both look male to me but seems to early to tell. I'm pleased with their health but very disappointed on their size and sex (although not sure on sex). My wife suggested I just by another female from them but I won't be doing business with them again. I already have a male so I hope I didn't just get stuck with 3 males, that wouldn't be good! To be fair the packaging was good, and the tortoises were healthy. Just didn't get what I ordered and zero customer service.



In my opinion getting what you ordered is one of if not the most important factor. Post some pictures of the torts you got and hopefully we will be able to determine the sex.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

*From the other side, Marc has been a customer of ours for years. He is one of the few that we accept checks from. He has shipped for us and we have never had any issues doing business with him. *


----------

